# GOING CRAZY!! 98 Audi a4 2.8 Air Conditioner Stops Working Suddenly! PLZ HELP!!!



## alpz (Mar 25, 2011)

*specs: 98 Audi (B5) a4 2.8 with about 135 miles, 5spd, front wheel drive.*

Hi Everyone, I need desperate help figuring out why my Air conditioner stops working. I'll try and give as many examples as I can. I hope I explain this good enough.

My air conditioner was working great until about a year ago. I noticed a year ago that "sometimes" during the hot Arizona Weather I would go to turn it on and everything would turn on (fan, lcd on climate control) but the little snow flake would not kick on, so no cold air comes out. Now here is the strange part. If I leave it ON and just start driving, it could be 1 min, 3-6 mins but eventually it would kick on. The other thing is that this doesn't happen all the time. At times I can turn on the car and AC and everything works fine. The other thing is I can be driving and suddenly the snow flake looking icon on the lcd goes away and the ac stops working but once again it will turn back on after a few minutes. I just took the car on a long 4 hour trip and the AC never turned off, actually lasted 3 days but on my way back home in the middle of my drive it turned off and didn't kick back on for 30 - 40mins... It was a very windy day so don't know if that had anything to do with it, doubt it!

I have changed my AC relay, had my lines checked, had freon checked..

Any Ideas or thoughts would help me out a TON!!!

Let me know if you guys have any questions for me, please!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

The snowflake symbol on the LCD --- maybe US models are different, but on my car this indicated the outside temperature was near freezing, and had nothing to do with the climate-control. The "A/C on" indicator was on the centre console with the CC controls. It sounds like maybe your outside air temperature indicator is fubar. On some models, the A/C won't come on if the outside air is colder than something like 40F/4C.


----------



## alpz (Mar 25, 2011)

*Not sure what's it's called.*

Looks like a snow flake to me..


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Never seen that particular CC panel. OK, scratch that then.

I don't know a great deal about CC systems, but I'd check the compressor clutch solenoid and the pressure switch(es?).


----------

